# One two, one two ... testing ...



## Dietz (Feb 13, 2005)

_[cough]

[knock knock]_

... is this microph-_[FEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP!!!!!]_ :shock: 

Oh, I see - thank you. 

****

Well, seems to be a _very_ nice place here. I'll drop by as often as I can.

See you then! 

____________

/Dietz (.... a freelance soundengineer and music-producer who happens to be involved in the mad undertaking called The Vienna Symphonic Library)

PS: Thanks, Maya, for the URL!


----------



## Marsdy (Feb 13, 2005)

Howdy


----------



## lux (Feb 13, 2005)

hehe...welcome Dietz!

Luca


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Feb 13, 2005)

Lol, Dietz, welcome to V.I.!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 13, 2005)

Dietz! Welcome to VI! :o :D


----------



## Herman Witkam (Feb 13, 2005)

Dietz said:


> _[cough]
> [knock knock]_
> 
> ... is this microph-_[FEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP!!!!!]_ :shock:
> ...



Get one of those betas to avoid feedback 
Welcome to V.I. !


----------



## Chrislight (Feb 13, 2005)

:lol: Welcome Dietz! Enjoy yourself while you are here. :D


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 7, 2005)

Hello Dietz, welcome to VI!

Can you share some VSL ultra secret info with us?
We won't tell anyone :roll:


----------



## handz (Mar 7, 2005)

Welcome aboard! 8)


----------

